#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  What's the most important thing to bring to Thailand?

## Fabian

A friend of mine got a job and will move to Thailand in less than a month. While he settled anything here already, he asked me today what he should take to Thailand. I have no idea because I have never lived there but just been on holidays so any of you who are already expats there please help him and tell me what do you think are the most important things he should pack?

He can bring one suitcase with 30 kg. Serious answers please. or at least try try be serious.

----------


## blue

a few hats , small headed folk the Thais are.
assorted footwear
-netbook -kindle - camera 
a change of clothes 
30 kg ? that much if for poofs

----------


## hopskimoet

Lady boy repellant and condoms.

----------


## Thormaturge

After eight years here there is very little that I cannot obtain in Thailand, somewhere, but the one item I still rely upon is shoes.   I take size 11.5 or 12 and nowhere sells quality shoes that big.  I can get trainers or sandals, but I still rely upon the Church's I bought long before I moved here, and have them re-soled as necessary.

If he brings with him the electrical cord for a series 4000 Braun shaver he will also make a new friend here.

----------


## Loy Toy

^ Yes most things are available here but if you are a big person very few places to find large sizes clothes.

----------


## Thaidan

No prejudice

----------


## blue

plenty of prejudice
more the better
 people who are wary  of East Europeans ,Africans, Arabs ,gays etc and avoid them ,

tend to have a better time in Thailand

----------


## rickschoppers

Money.............lots of it.

----------


## superman

Teabags and a copy of this  The Bargirls Ten Commandments, 2008 Update

----------


## Dick

Lawyers , Guns & Money

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: chip pan and oil.

----------


## Fabian

> After eight years here there is very little that I cannot obtain in Thailand, somewhere, but the one item I still rely upon is shoes.   I take size 11.5 or 12 and nowhere sells quality shoes that big.  I can get trainers or sandals, but I still rely upon the Church's I bought long before I moved here, and have them re-soled as necessary.
> 
> If he brings with him the electrical cord for a series 4000 Braun shaver he will also make a new friend here.


He plans to bring his shoes so this seems to be a good idea.

If you tell me which shaver exactly, I can tell him to bring you a cord.

----------


## Fondles

If your mates new job requires him to wear steel cap boots he should bring them with as the one locally available are crap, bring socks as well.

----------


## DJ Pat

Baked beans
Soap
Your sloth(s)
Marmite
Return ticket

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The shoe suggestion is right on the money. I have lived in either Thailand or the Philippines for many years and have found little that is not available. But, the one item on my "buy" list when I occasionally visit the US is shoes. In my case, I can find my shoe size in Asia, but the quality is uniformly poorer than in the West.

----------


## Rigger

> Lawyers , Guns & Money


 
Probably your first and only post worth looking at

----------


## Bobcock

Common Sense if he has it.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

A libido.. 
and patience - plenty of it. (it won't take up any space/weight in the luggage)

Oh..a tube of strong glue for shoes, book bindings, any everything else for that matter. Things fall apart here within a year or so - humidity I guess.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Robinsons in Bangkok sell good shoes up to about size 10 or 11. If he's got clown feet, then deffo get him to bring his own.

Robinsons also sell a reasonably range of clothes for those of us who are, err 'large boned', as do Emporium.

Otherwise, Thailand has pretty much everything (esp Bangkok) but luxury items are relatively expensive here.

----------


## Stumpy

Shoes is great idea however I have found now that many larger shoes are available here. I am 11.5 and Ecco's are awesome. I think specifically though, I would bring a high quality set of hiking boots. I brought my Danners and am VERY thankful I did. Bulky but has paid dividends already. They are not available here.
I also recommend good socks. If you do find a good pair here they are quite expensive compared to US. I can buy 10 pair for $6 bucks at a good sale in US and here you spend $3 bucks for a good quality pair. If he uses an electric razor bring another one. 
What are his personal hobbies? How long is his assignment? He will be wanting to engage in them at some point after he settles in. Might want to look into that.

----------


## DJ Pat

KY jelly for those anal adventures

----------


## Thormaturge

Oh, and spare shoe laces.

Big C do sell shoe laces but the quality is, well, Thai.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Ambrosia rice pudding

Fray bentos steak and ale pie

Those 2 spring to mind most bud

----------


## Thormaturge

Tom Sawyer does touch on a point I was considering.

Your friend needs to look critically at anything he is bringing that is glued together and intended for the European market since it may well come unstuck here in the heat.  In my first year I had a pair of trainers literally fall apart plus tennis racquets and a camera case.    

Tell him to keep his shoe polish in the fridge.  

Plenty of stong glue here.  We have Elephant Glue and, let's face it, you've never seen elephants coming unstuck.

The shaver is a Braun 4745.  I can now get the foils but a pin has broken on the electric cable.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I have big feet too, I have found a good shoemaker in Bangkok, but I can't seem to find any size 14 laces to go with them

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Have you tried Big C?  I got some once that would reach half way to the moon.

----------


## harrybarracuda

A sense of humour and an endless supply of patience are a must.

----------


## Thormaturge

> A sense of humour


I think he is German.

----------


## crippen

And don't bring anything to Thailand the you cannot afford to lose! :Smile:

----------


## brouhaha

endless patience and a one real shovel. anything else can be bought.

----------


## BosseO

If your friend are using 5-blade Gillette Fusion for shaving, tell him to bring a descent supply. I haven't found them in Thailand.

----------


## Rural Surin

> If your friend are using 5-blade Gillette Fusion for shaving, tell him to bring a descent supply. I haven't found them in Thailand.


Uh-huh. 5 blades for a shave. You realize that one can only get so close?

----------


## Jeremia

> Robinsons in Bangkok sell good shoes up to about size 10 or 11. If he's got clown feet, then deffo get him to bring his own.
> 
> Robinsons also sell a reasonably range of clothes for those of us who are, err 'large boned', as do Emporium.
> 
> Otherwise, Thailand has pretty much everything (esp Bangkok) but luxury items are relatively expensive here.


This is true but being a short fat bastard they are all too long for somebody like me for the waist size I need and if taken up have the style of shorts made for an elephant.  I have successfully ordered shirts and jackets from tailors but trousers always end up a disaster. For that reason I always buy office trousers in M & S whenever I am in Blighty.

I also buy underpants and socks to bring back...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I always buy brand name sports socks from Robinsons or Sport World. All other Thai socks are the crappiest crap available, Khrap!

----------


## Jeremia

> I always buy brand name sports socks from Robinsons or Sport World. All other Thai socks are the crappiest crap available, Khrap!


 
....and I buy underpants from "Factory Outlet" but the nearest one to me is one hour South of Nackon Sawan which is a 2 hour drive for me.

----------


## Stinky

A sense of humour

A big bag patience

A get out of jail free card

An idiot stick

300 cialis tabs ( better buy real ones in the west than plaster of Paris one from Burma

The number of a good surgeon for when his knobs worn down and needs re-skinning

A bullet proof jacket for visiting Phuket, Pattaya, Bangkok, Samui, and anywhere in Isaan.

A bottle stop to keep the knock out drugs out of his beer

Really really really good health insuance for when he's knocked off his motocy

And most importantly, a big bag of fuckoff money for when the shit bits the fan  :Yup:

----------


## Finney64

charlie

----------


## superman

I thought only Germans wear socks here ? Been here 5+ years and never wore socks again from day one.

----------


## DrAndy

> Shoes is great idea


never wear them

maybe sometimes flipflops, sometimes slip-ons, or Chinese canvas slippers

enough

----------


## bankao dreamer

Seeing as this thread is about bringing stuff with you, I wanted to ask has anyone any experience of shipping a couple of crates/boxes about 1m square. I am hoping to move in a couple of months and there's a few things I would like to bring with me. Can anyone recommend a company in the UK.  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## DrAndy

> I always buy brand name sports socks





> Been here 5+ years and never wore socks again from day one.


never ever either

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Been here 5+ years and never wore socks again from day one.


I don't like mozzies eating my feet on the rare occasion that I leave the house in an evening.

Also, wearing trainers is a lot more comfy with socks.

----------


## DrAndy

> I am hoping to move in a couple of months and there's a few things I would like to bring with me. Can anyone recommend a company in the UK.


you will also need a good agent in Bkk to clear your stuff when it arrives, plus bribes

----------


## somtamslap

Ear plugs and blinkers..essential items for maintaining sanity.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks Dr Andy, figured I might need a brown envelope at customs. I have already packed a packet of envelopes.

----------


## royston p

a no2wife?

----------


## bankao dreamer

> a no2wife?


Dont get it !!!!

----------


## Finney64

^ guess he means mia noi , as to why you would want to bring one here , that I can't answer

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks Finney
You try to get info on a subject and there is always some idiot about.

----------


## chassamui

Good karma. And a bigsmile for immigration.

----------


## hillbilly

Patience.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks guys

----------


## Fabian

From what I gather, my idea that there is no suitcase really needed is quite right. So probably he will fill the suitcase with his shoes and a lot of stuff he does not really need just to not waste the 30 kg Emirates allow.

----------


## Fabian

> Baked beans
> Soap
> Your sloth(s)
> Marmite
> Return ticket


Baked beans and Marmite? He is german too.

And why a return ticket if he want to live there permanently?

----------


## Thormaturge

> there is always some idiot about.


This is Thailand, we have idiots to spare.

Want some?

----------


## Jeremia

> Originally Posted by bankao dreamer
> 
> 
> there is always some idiot about.
> 
> 
> This is Thailand, we have idiots to spare.
> 
> Want some?


Yep and quite a few on this thread...

----------


## Mykinos

an extra supply of sanity.

----------


## Boon Mee

Can't be arsed to read thru the pages so apologies if this answer is a repeat:  Patience.  Kwam Ot Thon is the #1 thing to bring to Thailand.  You ain't in Kanasa anymore Toto... :Smile:

----------


## Mykinos

> Patience.


 seven posts above you, a backup plan is also vital.

----------


## Fabian

Patience got mentioned quite often. I guess he should bring a lot but that won't fill up his suitcase.

Actually he is coming alone because he lost his patience, with his wife.

And for the backup plan I would have to ask him, but I think it simply consists of "flying back to Germany".

----------


## Mykinos

plenty of euros then, good luck to him.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think he may as well leave his suitcase at home, as Thailand has all the German home-comforts well covered.

1. Gassy beer - check
2. Tasteless cheese - check
3. Inedible bread - check

Carry on luggage will suffice.  :Smile:

----------


## Mykinos

a tazer may be useful.

----------


## Stinky

> And for the backup plan I would have to ask him, but I think it simply consists of "flying back to Germany".


Oh he really is German, in that case he'll need his...


 :fire:   :yerman:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Robinsons in Bangkok sell good shoes up to about size 10 or 11. If he's got clown feet, then deffo get him to bring his own.


Not so sure about that Marmite. Lots of Thais have clown feet - you know the big Issan small heal that widens out to a huge duck-shaped foot. I guess used for pushing the plough through the rice paddies pre-buffalo.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Lots of Thais have clown feet - you know the big Issan small heal that widens out to a huge duck-shaped foot.


More of a flipper than a foot.

----------


## Warwick

Aftershave; the only stuff I can find is those miniscule Gillette bottles in TescoLotus.

----------


## Thormaturge

European driving licence.  

He can use it to obtain a Thai one easily and they work superbly as ID - get the Thai rate for most things.

----------


## Takeovers

> 3. Inedible bread - check


Should red you for that! 
But I am not giving out reds.

But makes a valid point. If your friend is as addicted to reasonable bread as me he should think about how to make some.
I have been told that rye flour is available in Thailand but a few bags of dried sourdough (Sauerteig) would be helpful. I use them for the first bread and then keep some of the dough for the next bread.

----------


## Simon43

Trinkets, lots of coloured beads - these can be used to barter with the locals for necessaries, such as threesomes, anal sex etc.

----------


## Loy Toy

A big belly full of self discipine.

Most foreigners arrive here with very little to start with and end up going home early because they run out of it.

----------


## Freedom

Yes ,coloured beads are great for sex ,I put them up her jim ,she likes very much :sexy:

----------


## Jeremia

If he is German then he should bring the tiniest speedos he can get

----------


## nigelandjan

> shoes. I take size 11.5 or 12


Can I have your cast off,s ?

----------


## nigelandjan

> there is always some idiot about.


What !!!!!!  on here ???!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nigelandjan

Ok now to avoid a regulation Thai army cut from the market for 40 bht bring one of these to mantain your sexy youthfull western looks

----------


## wichenburi

> A friend of mine got a job and will move to Thailand in less than a month. While he settled anything here already, he asked me today what he should take to Thailand. I have no idea because I have never lived there but just been on holidays so any of you who are already expats there please help him and tell me what do you think are the most important things he should pack?
> 
> He can bring one suitcase with 30 kg. Serious answers please. or at least try try be serious.


A nespresso machine and capsules, expensive here.

----------


## Jeremia

> Ok now to avoid a regulation Thai army cut from the market for 40 bht bring one of these to mantain your sexy youthfull western looks


Just ask for a 'ber sorng and they will do your nose and ears aswell..

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> And for the backup plan I would have to ask him, but I think it simply consists of "flying back to Germany".
> 
> 
> Oh he really is German, in that case he'll need his...


This any good?

----------


## nigelandjan

> Just ask for a 'ber sorng and they will do your nose and ears aswell..


Last time I had this done in the local " Sweenys " Jan had bought an icecream for me ,,,,,,, the 40+ heat was converting it back to liquid form so i just wanted the regulation pudding bowl army style trim so I could get into the chilli / choc/ chilli cornetto ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but the bastad was onna mission ,,,,,,,cut throat sharpened he was onnit ,blood from ears ,/ nose , /  fk me close to jugular ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,did,nt have to ask, this wasnt just any hair cut this was an M+S Issan job  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fabian
> ...


It works well with German chicks  :Yup:  
But some of em get adventurous and try turning the tables on you when you're sleeping.
Never turn ya back on a German chick when you're sleeping  :No:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Never turn ya back on a German chick when you're sleeping


Or using her razor !!

----------


## Bazzy

Bring your own condoms. The thai ones are made for midget todgers.

----------


## Spin

A pair of bollocks. There's already way too many pussy farangs here being pushed around by local simpletons.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Freedom

> Bring your own condoms. The thai ones are made for midget todgers.


                                                                                                                What are you trying to say,  Big Boy,  :rofl:

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn:  :cmn: 


> Seeing as this thread is about bringing stuff with you, I wanted to ask has anyone any experience of shipping a couple of crates/boxes about 1m square. I am hoping to move in a couple of months and there's a few things I would like to bring with me. Can anyone recommend a company in the UK. 
> Thanks in advance.


dont even think about it,cheap enough to send to los but once it arrives at the docks then the farangitus kicks in the agent this end will give you nothing but bullshit,eg.have to use another comp.who is licensened to collect the goods,you have to give details of all goods,exspecialy any elect.only allowed one of each.sizes,photo copys of all your passport and goods,it took us 9days to finelly sort the bastards out after my wife got very angry and told them they would get a visit from some nasty people,agent in the uk told us many farangs have left their goods on the dock,not worth the hassle,use your suit case tell airline your emmigrateing they should give you more allowance.

----------


## Stumpy

> A big belly full of self discipine.
> 
> Most foreigners arrive here with very little to start with and end up going home early because they run out of it.


LT...Probably best advice of all. I have laughed over the years as I read tons of horror stories like "I went with 20K and was broke in 1 year". Thought they could live a lifetime. Most lost it with booze and bar girls. Discipline is paramount if you plan on the long haul, especially here on a retirement Visa. 

 However, being it appears this guy is here on a job he will have expenses covered and if making a Home based salary can live quite well. I know I did extremely well when here on 6 month stints for my company. I never spent 1 penny of my check back home.

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn: 


> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> A big belly full of self discipine.
> 
> Most foreigners arrive here with very little to start with and end up going home early because they run out of it.
> 
> 
> LT...Probably best advice of all. I have laughed over the years as I read tons of horror stories like "I went with 20K and was broke in 1 year". Thought they could live a lifetime. Most lost it with booze and bar girls. Discipline is paramount if you plan on the long haul, especially here on a retirement Visa. 
> ...


20k you must have had a good ex.rate c.c.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by bankao dreamer
> 
> 
> Seeing as this thread is about bringing stuff with you, I wanted to ask has anyone any experience of shipping a couple of crates/boxes about 1m square. I am hoping to move in a couple of months and there's a few things I would like to bring with me. Can anyone recommend a company in the UK. 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> dont even think about it,cheap enough to send to los but once it arrives at the docks then the farangitus kicks in the agent this end will give you nothing but bullshit,eg.have to use another comp.who is licensened to collect the goods,you have to give details of all goods,exspecialy any elect.only allowed one of each.sizes,photo copys of all your passport and goods,it took us 9days to finelly sort the bastards out after my wife got very angry and told them they would get a visit from some nasty people,agent in the uk told us many farangs have left their goods on the dock,not worth the hassle,use your suit case tell airline your emmigrateing they should give you more allowance.


I agree with this reply. I did it the cheap way and did manage to prevail with only a small amount of duty to pay at the Customs House in Bangkok. But it's a whole day hassle and you will still need to hire an agent (freelancers floating around Customs House) who will charge you for sheppherding you from one counter to the next then over to Klong Toey docks (and more customs guys) to get your stuff. I got lucky with a fluent English-speaking officer at the port who didn't try to extort any money from me and even made sure the freelancer and then the freelance lorry driver weren't going to rip me off (he may well have demanded some cash from them though).

I used this company below - but they also have door-to-door - as above - I agree and next time would go the D2D route. Here is the link (in case it gets removed by a mod it was called "shipit" dot co dot uk:

http://www.shipit.co.uk/

----------


## KAPPA

What's the most important thing to bring to Thailand? 

 Your wits.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I used this company below - but they also have door-to-door - as above - I agree and next time would go the D2D route. Here is the link (in case it gets removed by a mod it was called "shipit" dot co dot uk:


I tried using a D2D shipper once. It still ended up in customs awaiting a bribe.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Never turn ya back on a German chick when you're sleeping
> 
> 
> Or using her razor !!


Oh no, that'll give you a terrible rash.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> ...


They must have, not me Taffy. I only read the stories of the lifers trying to swing an eternity here on a few bucks. I have a reasonably strict budget and very good discipline. I do not drink and I do not go to bars.  I can only guess but think that will prob save most $10 to 15K bht a month, if not more

----------


## phomsanuk

> KY jelly for those anal adventures


What? My local 7-11 displays KY at the check out. :sexy:

----------


## nigelandjan

> What? My local 7-11 displays KY at the check out.


are you down south ?

----------


## genghis61

when I moved here arrived with 22kg, 7.5 of which was alloy/carbon fibre racing bike. Always had plans of going back 'home' to get more belongings from a storage lock-up. Never did, nothing I've wanted I haven't been able to get here or on trips to Malaysia.
_Genghis the Minimalist_

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> KY jelly for those anal adventures
> 
> 
> What? My local 7-11 displays KY at the check out.


 
Catering for like minded people, nice to see that :ssssh:

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> A big belly full of self discipine.
> 
> Most foreigners arrive here with very little to start with and end up going home early because they run out of it.
> 
> 
> LT...Probably best advice of all. I have laughed over the years as I read tons of horror stories like "I went with 20K and was broke in 1 year". Thought they could live a lifetime. Most lost it with booze and bar girls. Discipline is paramount if you plan on the long haul, especially here on a retirement Visa. 
> ...


Unfortunately he is locally hired and not on an expat package. While the salary seems alright to me it is not enough to live a lavish expat lifestyle.  Though this guy is living the most frugal life style I have ever seen and is even much more stingy than me. In addition he knows of the pitfalls of the Bangkok nightlife.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Unfortunately he is locally hired and not on an expat package. While the salary seems alright to me it is not enough to live a lavish expat lifestyle.


With the inflation Thailand has experienced in recent years I do hope he will be grossing at least ThB 100,000 per month.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Always had plans of going back 'home' to get more belongings from a storage lock-up. Never did,


Still have the locker?

----------


## taffyapple

:cmn:  :sexy: jppr2-dont drink dont go to bars what about the other.

----------


## Stumpy

> jppr2-dont drink dont go to bars what about the other.


Taffy...a little slow on the uptake...Whats "The Other?"  :Sasmokin:  You mean water bong material?

I have a very nice Thai GF so we do a ton of stuff together when she is not working at the hospital. Drinking is counter productive. Just do not care for it. Bars girls the same, in fact probably 1 of a handful that has never engaged in that nightly ritual........

----------


## DJ Pat

Essential.

----------


## DJ Pat

Or if you can't afford that, an empty wallet clearly on show is a adequate deterrent.

----------


## bobo746

a full scrotum   :Wink:

----------


## Stumpy

or simple discipline........ ::chitown::

----------


## nedwalk

> discipline........


 

MY BIGGEST WEAKNESS.....

----------


## Andy

A sense of humour! Lots of patience, it took us a while to realize when Thai's say tomorrow, they mean sometime in the future not the day after today!

----------


## tu02

> A friend of mine got a job and will move to Thailand in less than a month. While he settled anything here already, he asked me today what he should take to Thailand. I have no idea because I have never lived there but just been on holidays so any of you who are already expats there please help him and tell me what do you think are the most important things he should pack?
> 
> He can bring one suitcase with 30 kg. Serious answers please. or at least try try be serious.



Shoes, trainers, etc. if you are larger than UK size 10.  Other clothes depend on what kind of job you have and where it is located.  i.e. If a managerial job with for profit or NGO in Bangkok you would probably be expected to wear suit, tie, etc.  'Upcountry' -Check with employer to find out what you should wear for work.  If you are 180 cm. or taller, you might want to bring high quality, but light weight pants and long shorts (over the knee).

Computer and other high quality hardware much cheaper in EU, US etc. than in Thailand 
An unlocked mobile phone so you can use a Sim from a Thai provider, unless communications gear is provided by your employer.

Patience and smiling when you are negotiating things.  Understand Thai stye communications.  "kriengjai" is important concept to understand even if speaking in European language.  Losing temper and shouting usually get you nothing but problems.

A good sense of humour and a spirit of adventure are positive qualities.  Try to befriend Thai colleagues and hang out with them.

Good luck - ;chok dee krap!

Bernie

Bernie

----------


## Fabian

Thanks Bernie. Unfortanetely it is not me but a friend who is going to work in Thailand.

----------


## genghis61

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by genghis61 
> 
> Always had plans of going back 'home' to get more belongings from a storage lock-up. Never did,
> Still have the locker?


hell yes, when i went back for the bike and a few other things I downsized the cu m of the lockup - sold off all the furniture and electronics, cut back to 3 cu m of things I don't want to part with; dry and secure if I ever feel the urge to go back.

----------


## yortyiam

Speaking from my own experiences health cover is the best thing I ever took.
Could have landed a 1k hospital bill!

----------


## bankao dreamer

> 7.5 of which was alloy/carbon fibre racing bike


What did you have to pay at customs for that please Genghis. I have a £500 mountain bike I wouldnt mind bringing with me.

----------


## Pranburi10

Money, money, money, gold and more money. :Smile:

----------


## genghis61

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by genghis61
> 7.5 of which was alloy/carbon fibre racing bike
> What did you have to pay at customs for that please Genghis. I have a £500 mountain bike I wouldnt mind bringing with me.


nothing - I was asked if new or used, it was used - almost 12mths old - but they never checked, waved me through. I flew Thai Air, bike was on the same planes as me to Bangkok and on to Phuket, cost nothing extra as they counted it as part of my luggage allowance.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Speaking from my own experiences health cover is the best thing I ever took. Could have landed a 1k hospital bill!


I didn't think insurance would pay out such a small amount.

----------


## Up2U

Has anyone mentioned shaving brushes?  Hair brushes.

Can't get a decent shaving brush anywhere in SE Asia.

And a pair of gent's hairbrushes are seldom seen either.

----------


## Andrew Hicks

A top bed sheet.

Fitted ones are everywhere but Thais don't do top sheets.

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks Genghis

----------


## billy the kid

skins, biggies also.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

wine gums.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> A top bed sheet.
> 
> Fitted ones are everywhere but Thais don't do top sheets.


You can find them - imported at Central (or was it Emporium). Usually have to purchase separately. But you're right the standard Tesco/Big C brands (the Thai brands) don't contain a top sheet. 

(While we're at it, what's with the 'bolsters'? they're just a nuisance - and you'd never use them as pillows!)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> While we're at it, what's with the 'bolsters'? they're just a nuisance - and you'd never use them as pillows!


They're not pillows. They're for hugging while you sleep. I can't sleep well without one now.

----------


## OhOh

> what's with the 'bolsters'? they're just a nuisance


^^Deeper penetration

----------


## sammilaw

A small pair of vise grip pliers and duck tape.

----------


## bobo746

> They're for hugging while you sleep.


say no more  :Wink:

----------


## bobo746

no one here has mentioned bringing the missus

----------


## Stumpy

> A top bed sheet.
> 
> Fitted ones are everywhere but Thais don't do top sheets.


Ahhh Yes Forgot, great catch Andrew. Bring bedding. The bedding is not very comfortable. They do however sell quality thread count bed sheets at Central and Robinson's malls but it is very very expensive. I just looked yesterday as I was passing through Mall. A 500 Thread count bed sheet was over $200 USD. A 1000 count was $300. That was just 1 sheet. I brought my own sets. Standard king is too big here, California King is closer. My friend is bringing me 2 more sets from US in 2 weeks. Bought sets at Ross for $35 bucks and "Set" includes fitted, top and pillow cases

----------


## Fabian

> no one here has mentioned bringing the missus


I don't think he would consider that.

----------


## nigelandjan

> ^^Deeper penetration


????

          seen a dog shag its basket once ,,,,,,,still fair play each to their own

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Bring a warm jumper. Wish I had one. :Sad:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> what's with the 'bolsters'? they're just a nuisance
> 
> 
> ^^Deeper penetration


A regular pillow works better for that - otherwise she ends up pointing too high (unless of course you're aiming for a different hole - or gender).
 :mid:

----------


## Mr Earl

> A small pair of vise grip pliers and duck tape.


For those unruly gogo girls.

----------


## OhOh

> A regular pillow works better for that - otherwise she ends up pointing too high (unless of course you're aiming for a different hole - or gender).


I thought the triangular pillow was required for that :Smile:

----------


## Phuketrichard

Patience and a sense of Humor

Everything else u can buy either when ur here (if u look) or online and have it sent

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> A regular pillow works better for that - otherwise she ends up pointing too high (unless of course you're aiming for a different hole - or gender).
> 
> 
> I thought the triangular pillow was required for that


That's for the backdoor.

----------


## OhOh

> That's for the backdoor.


Is that lengthways or sideways?

----------


## OhOh

> Bought sets at Ross for $35 bucks and "Set" includes fitted, top and pillow cases


Is that for cotton 1000tc ?

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...



I have to assume that you guys have discovered some tribe of Thai mutants that lack knees and pelvises.

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by OhOh
> ...


 Is this a Leprechaun thing? Do they need the Bolster, the Triangular or is this what the rectangular pillow is used for? Or is this a new position we haven't discussed yet?

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Thanks Finney
> You try to get info on a subject and there is always some idiot about.


Aye, but in fairness, it's a bit of a vague question... you want to know what he should bring for what? where? when? etc...
The more specific your question, the more specific your answers.

----------


## DrAndy

all he needs is his passport with the correct visa, and some cash/ATM card

most things can be obtained here

----------


## sabang

Vegemite.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Bought sets at Ross for $35 bucks and "Set" includes fitted, top and pillow cases
> 
> 
> Is that for cotton 1000tc ?


800tc Sateen cotton

----------


## jamiejambos

PLENTY of money,condoms, good quality flip-flops ,shorts and T-shirts,The rest is easy!!

----------


## nedwalk

> Vegemite.


 

what he said

----------


## nigelandjan

A suitcase full of hindsight  :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> Vegemite.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> what he said


As Germans we are not even supposed to know what that is.

 :Smile: 

Edit: Recently I saw a 125g jar of Marmite in an Asia shop. Never saw it before and was shocked by the price of app. 7 Euro.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by nedwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sabang
> ...


Vegemite is fermented Jew smegma. No real German would go anywhere near the stuff.

----------


## Bobcock

Vegemite - Marmite For Queers.

----------


## padova44

The sharpest small kitchen knife "known to humanity".  I've been here 9 months and miss daily to ability to stab the small plastic bags that you will live on -- and dealing with what I've found here has me trying to stab myself.
btw, the 'funny' replies to yourserious question tend to be stupid, none are funny.  is there a Lager Lout Convention in SaYaam?

----------


## Lancelot

A brain (and use it while your here...)

----------


## DrB0b

> A brain (and use it while your here...)



I brought some brains the first time I came to Thailand. I got 30 years in prison. Who'd have thought crack-whores had relatives who cared and could afford lawyers  :Sad:

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
> 
> A brain (and use it while your here...)
> 
> 
>  
> I brought some brains the first time I came to Thailand. I got 30 years in prison. Who'd have thought crack-whores had relatives who cared and could afford lawyers


I hear you Bob and my motto is "If it flies, floats or fucks, it always cheaper to rent..."

----------


## DrB0b

> "If it flies, floats or fucks, it always cheaper to rent..."


Hmm. That's pretty much spot on, unless you're talking about ducks.

----------


## Rural Surin

> A brain (and use it while your here...)


You'll surely have to modify that brain for the environment. If not tweaked properly, you won't take comfort.

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
> "If it flies, floats or fucks, it always cheaper to rent..."
> 
> 
> Hmm. That's pretty much spot on, unless you're talking about ducks.


Duck fuckers? I'm not British Bob. However, you might check with Chairman Mao...

----------


## Johannes

A lot of patience

----------


## blue

A thirst to slake

----------


## alwarner

A big pinch of salt.

----------


## wuron

A case of Skoal Bandits, wintergreen flavor please.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## navynine

Sense of Humor

----------


## BaitongBoy

Your favourite deodorants, and lots of them. :sexy:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Why ? 

Do ladyboys smell ?

----------


## good2bhappy

patience

----------

